# Snapper season extended



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Option 2 chosen.

Fed water open Friday, Saturday and Sunday thru Labor Day.

Charter boats cannot fish these days and year around state season to resume immediately after Labor Day

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=10967


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Link reads Texas will have a fall season regardless? Interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

"â€œAnd Texas is going to have a fall season regardless. Their argument is theyâ€™re only 1 percent of the recreational catch, so it doesnâ€™t really matter.â€

As part of the deal, all five Gulf states agreed that state waters would be closed when the federal season is closed, so there will be no snapper fishing in state waters Gulf-wide out to 9 miles on Monday through Thursday this summer (except for the special holiday weeks noted above.)"


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

So the anal rape was expanded, but on the weekends they use Lube.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ya know, ya just can't please all the people all the time... I'm proud that Tx stood firm on the fall season.

On another note, I heard Rep Scalise of LA that worked with Commerce for us on RS initiatives was shot this morning in VA. Prayers out to him and his family.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Option 2 chosen.
> 
> Fed water open Friday, Saturday and Sunday thru Labor Day.
> 
> ...


so the big partyboats cant go on the weekends also?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

roundman said:


> so the big partyboats cant go on the weekends also?


They only get their 49 day season. So their season will close July 19


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

The charter for hire (guides) have a 49 day season. Head/party boats operate off of an IFQ, they have been gifted their slice of the pie, not too dissimilar to the commercials.

I believe there are four sectors that fish the TAC, commercials, party boats, charter for hire and then the pure recs.

I can not find the slide from Monday's presentation, but I think Robin indicated that this one year one time deal affects only the pure recs. Might be able to find it on the webinar.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

This is good news guys. My opinion is that I dont care about the state water snapper anyway. If we get some extra time in federal waters, its a nice tradeoff. Being from Texas I think we are all used to fishing long past the 9 mile line anyway.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm glad to see that Graves was both optimistic, AND talking about continuing to move forward on this....he knows it's just a Band-Aid, and will continue to fight...I like it...

this benefits you guys on the upper coast the most....good deal for y'all...
snookered


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

This is good news as far as I see it. Gives greater access than we've had in last 3 years plus.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

So when does Texas" TP&W " make their decision?


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Really thought it would have been option 1. Would be interesting to see the voting statistics by state. 

Time to gas'er up and get'er wet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm a weekday fisherman, I work weekends, so this really doesn't help me much. I'm glad some of us will benefit though. Better than nothing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

While it seemed to be a 50% support for option 1 and 25% support for option 2 and 25% support for reject both options at the La Marque meeting, Robin Reichers did say that the other states were really pushing for option 2 to help support tourism dollars. 

I guess with Texas being able to parlay option 2 and allowing for state water fall season, then it was good enough for them.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Seeing as I was on my honeymoon for the initial season, I'm glad I get to catch and retain a few.


----------



## tarpon98 (Dec 21, 2013)

But we who support the Freedom2Fish are still fighting for Texas to have state management out too 200nm . Am I right? And not just for snapper ,but all species?


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

so 2 or 4 fish limits on weekends? I am guessing 2...


----------



## tarpon98 (Dec 21, 2013)

Amberjack are still off limits ?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

tarpon98 said:


> Amberjack are still off limits ?


I think this only applies to red snapper and so yes AJ would be off limits.

2 Fish/ angler still per federal rules.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Should increase limit from two to four or at least three.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

So can we get our 2 fed snapper and then come back and get our 2 statewater snapper still? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

John the fisherman said:


> So can we get our 2 fed snapper and then come back and get our 2 statewater snapper still?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yes state and fed water will be open those days


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

When will they say game on? Could it possibly happen starting this Friday?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

The option 2 calender they had at the meetings indicated it starts this Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

NOTHING has been released through TPWD yet. Just got off the phone with them at the Austin office, they say that if it is not announced on the TPWD website, it has not happened. They say that they are still in negotiations with Commerce.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

tarpon98 said:


> But we who support the Freedom2Fish are still fighting for Texas to have state management out too 200nm . Am I right? And not just for snapper ,but all species?


Yes, 100%. The Freedom2Fish 501c is in this for the long haul and for permenant fixes. Sorry it took me a while to respond - have been in a meeting to discuss our social media path forward (news soon) as well as overall organizational planning. We will have a Freedom2Fish series of posts with updates and news about our organization soon.

I was a hesitant supporter of Option 1 like many were, and was leaning towards Option 3. However, I went public at the La Marque meeting with the position that whatever TPWD recommended I would likely support as long as they recognized that this is a long term battle and Texas must stand strong in the face of this egregious Federal Government over-reach.

I have to say I am nothing short of impressed that Texas under Robin's leadership managed to not only retain all of the fall season - but he managed to get the 3 day option to boot (assuming this is confirmed by TPWD). We all should thank them for their support and encourage them to continue to stand strong.

I am sure the Gulf Council sea lord cartel is nothing short of incredulous over this. I also was on the phone with Graves office this morning thanking them for their continued leadership as well as soliciting updates on the other measures that are floating. This was before the shooting of Scalise and even then they were frazzled and discombobulated with the crazy frenzy that accompanies this effort. It sounded like EDF lobbyists were aggressively demanding Commerce cease this action - another indication that there was misalignment between Commerce and NMFS (a good sign for us). I don't think the Gulf Council is posting any news on this....why? I think we know the answers.

Please remember - WE all did this. I want to encourage you to now step up your demands and calls to action with your congressional leaders. Your harassment has made a difference! Thank those who are fighting the fight and let them know WE HAVE THEIR BACK!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Department of Commerce Announces Changes to the 2017 Gulf of Mexico Red Snapper Private Angler Recreational Season*

Jun142017

 https://www.commerce.gov/print/3150 Print this page

EnvironmentFishingWilbur Ross
Posted at 4:02 PM

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Wednesday, June 14, 2017

Office of Public Affairs

202-482-4883

[email protected]

For the first time in a decade, Federal authorities and the five Gulf States have agreed to align Federal and State private angler red snapper fishing seasons for the remainder of the summer, and the Department of Commerce has re-opened the 2017 private angler recreational season for 39 weekend days and holidays. Majority Whip Scalise and other Members of Congress were instrumental in reaching this agreement.
â€œIâ€™d like to offer my thoughts and prayers to Whip Scalise, his staff, the Capitol Police, and their families,â€ said Secretary Ross. â€œMajority Whip Scalise and his staff have been incredibly helpful on this and a host of other issues, and I wish them and the other victims a speedy recovery. Such a despicable act of violence has no place in our political discourse, and the Administration and Congress will continue to work together in service to the American people.â€
The agreement reached between the Secretary of Commerce and the five Gulf States is a significant step forward in building a new Federal-State partnership in managing the Gulf of Mexico red snapper stock. This represents a commitment from the states to restore a shared vision of uniform management that will benefit the long term recovery of the red snapper stock while maximizing the economic benefits from recreational fishing in the Gulf region.
The new rule announced today will re-open the 2017 Federal recreational season for red snapper by the private angling component on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays from June 16, 2017, through Labor Day, September 4, 2017. During this time, the season will be closed Monday through Thursday with the exception of July 3, July 4, and September 4. Correspondingly, the five Gulf States will bring their state red snapper water seasons into alignment with the Federal water season for the rest of the summer.
The Departments rule does not change the quota or season length for the federally permitted for-hire component of the recreational fishery or the commercial individual fishing quota program and the 2017 commercial quota.

*Leadership*


Secretary of Commerce

Last updated: 2017-06-14 16:08


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

https://www.commerce.gov/news/press...nnounces-changes-2017-gulf-mexico-red-snapper


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Since I was staunchly against both options, I'm going snapper fishing this friday since it is forecasted to be flat seas.


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

The TPWD release :
http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20170614a


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

We better get out there fast, the commercial lobby is already preparing a lawsuit against this. Expect it to be filed by tomorrow evening.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

How lucky we are to have you around to find the dark cloud in every silver lining. 
I love the smell of cigar minnows in the morning, smells like, victory.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Hell ya !


----------



## dneichler (Jun 8, 2017)

silentpardner said:


> NOTHING has been released through TPWD yet. Just got off the phone with them at the Austin office, they say that if it is not announced on the TPWD website, it has not happened. They say that they are still in negotiations with Commerce.


It is officially posted on TPWD website


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

silentpardner said:


> We better get out there fast, the commercial lobby is already preparing a lawsuit against this. Expect it to be filed by tomorrow evening.


All we have to do is make a motion to intervene and the lawsuit will get postponed until it's too late. Same thing they did with the amd 40 lawsuits

Surely CCA or RFA etc can do this


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Since I was staunchly against both options, I'm going snapper fishing this friday since it is forecasted to be flat seas.


I'm the same way except I will eb out of town this weekend but I will be fishing after that even though I opposed the plan.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

commercial fishing for snapper should be completely shut down and the entire quota should be given to recs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

.









Relentless


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

not to be a negative nancy... but you fellas just hang on to your hats, because we are about to "severely overfish" the GOM. once all this catch data comes in, it wouldn't surprise me to see the season shut down entirely next year over some emergency measure. NOAA and that asshat crabtree are not simply going to just slink away to the corner.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Season was closing anyway might as well fish. Once better data is obtained and states gain control we will have plenty access, in the meantime TPWD will still have year around seasons and total control of state waters


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> not to be a negative nancy... but you fellas just hang on to your hats, because we are about to "severely overfish" the GOM. once all this catch data comes in, it wouldn't surprise me to see the season shut down entirely next year over some emergency measure. NOAA and that asshat crabtree are not simply going to just slink away to the corner.


So we lose 3 days..OMG.....and your right. It'll be over fished like a mother!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep and with any luck we will overfish the CFH quota too so they can see how no season feels next year! Lmao


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

sea sick said:


> So we lose 3 days..OMG.....and your right. It'll be over fished like a mother!!!


I'm not real cozy with the fact the feds were able to negotiate a closure in state waters, regardless of the blessing bestowed by the king in DC.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm not real cozy with the fact the feds were able to negotiate a closure in state waters, regardless of the blessing bestowed by the king in DC.


I agree...kind of like saying hey, let me kick you in the nutz,.....but I'll give u a bag of ice after wards. Not really a win win situation.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the one thing I want to give props to texas parks and wildlife is for this line out of the press release:

*Texas state waters will then remain open for the duration of the fall season starting Sept. 5. *

"will" is a good word to use in this context. They must have flexed a little muscle, which is promising.

good luck to everyone, I hope you can find TWO whole fish a day during the extended season!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I like it, I think it works for us.


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

I didn't support it, but I'll be out their every chance I get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

It works! The only reason it works is because Texas firmly stood ground on state season opening again 24/7 immediately following the weekend season. TPWD made a very good trade off here and retained complete control of our state fishery


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> It works! The only reason it works is because Texas firmly stood ground on state season opening again 24/7 immediately following the weekend season. TPWD made a very good trade off here and *retained complete control of our state fisher*y


 not quite... monday thru thursdays are closed during this special season. I go when the weather allows. that's not always on a weekend.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> It works! The only reason it works is because Texas firmly stood ground on state season opening again 24/7 immediately following the weekend season. TPWD made a very good trade off here and retained complete control of our state fishery


Complete control on the weekends only. I'm not real excited about it but I will fish and I will be happy to be fishing instead of keyboard complaining the rest of the summer. I am just uneasy about playing with the devil.

On the other hand if this many people got roweled up over a 3 day season if they try to give us 0 next year they know the wrath will come. Hopefully it all leads to a change in management or a change in game fish status.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

We now have 39 additional days of snapper season,This was a hard fought win for us by some very smart and dedicated recreational anglers ,including legal eagles, congressman, state reps, CCA, Texas Parks and Wildlife, and many others. I will name names. Tom Hilton, Robin Reichers of TP &W, Lance Robinson of TP&W , Congressman Steve Scalise, ( in the hospital ), and many many others . 
This whining about what we " gave up" in fishing state waters that don't actually hold snapper, reminds me of the story about the young boy, on trial for killing his parents, asking the court for mercy because he was an orphan.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> not to be a negative nancy... but you fellas just hang on to your hats, because we are about to "severely overfish" the GOM. once all this catch data comes in, it wouldn't surprise me to see the season shut down entirely next year over some emergency measure. NOAA and that asshat crabtree are not simply going to just slink away to the corner.


Completely agree!

When has their goal ever been focused on anything other than commercial fishing and profiteering? I truly hope I'm wrong, I would love to be wrong in this situation, but I believe this is nothing more than a well thought out tactic to indefinitely close all future seasons with the claims that the fish stock was over fished and at an all time low.

I wouldn't be shocked one bit to find out that the 3 day season was part of the setup to get this pushed thru, then next year they will not hesitate to jump all over it when the coms start reporting horrific (false data) loses.

Relentless


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's how this happened. With congressional support, Roy Crabtree, the federal teat sucker, got either smooth run over by Earl Campbell or end run by Tony Dorsett and was taken out of the loop by the good guys going direct to the Dept of Commerce, who NOAA reports to.
Sheer Brilliance. 
The war was won by pointing out the economic disaster to Commerce of a 3 day/ no day season due to weather. No bait sales, no fuel sales, no sales tax, no food sales, no beer, cokes, water, no ramp fees, no boat sales, no engine repairs, no ice, no income whatsoever as boats sit on trailers or at the dock.
Brilliant! Who thought first of this tactical decision, many years ago, I think his name is Tom Hilton.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TPW*



Kyle 1974 said:


> the one thing I want to give props to texas parks and wildlife is for this line out of the press release:
> 
> *Texas state waters will then remain open for the duration of the fall season starting Sept. 5. *
> 
> ...


It's not just the TP&W this involved all five gulf States and all hadcto approve for it to work. But yes going from 27 days to 39 and keep the fall State water season was big


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

donf said:


> We now have 39 additional days of snapper season,This was a hard fought win for us by some very smart and dedicated recreational anglers ,including legal eagles, congressman, state reps, CCA, Texas Parks and Wildlife, and many others. I will name names. Tom Hilton, Robin Reichers of TP &W, Lance Robinson of TP&W , Congressman Steve Scalise, ( in the hospital ), and many many others .
> This whining about what we " gave up" in fishing state waters that don't actually hold snapper, reminds me of the story about the young boy, on trial for killing his parents, asking the court for mercy because he was an orphan.


I fish state waters that absolutely hold snapper. The entire coast isn't like Galveston. I've caught 10 lb fish, 5 miles off the beach down here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Snapper*



donf said:


> Here's how this happened. With congressional support, Roy Crabtree, the federal teat sucker, got either smooth run over by Earl Campbell or end run by Tony Dorsett and was taken out of the loop by the good guys going direct to the Dept of Commerce, who NOAA reports to.
> Sheer Brilliance.
> The war was won by pointing out the economic disaster to Commerce of a 3 day/ no day season due to weather. No bait sales, no fuel sales, no sales tax, no food sales, no beer, cokes, water, no ramp fees, no boat sales, no engine repairs, no ice, no income whatsoever as boats sit on trailers or at the dock.
> Brilliant! Who thought first of this tactical decision, many years ago, I think his name is Tom Hilton.


Donf I agree, people are just looking at the 39 days or the few State days we lose but are missing the big picture. Overall this is a baby step but a huge baby step in the right direction. It's got the attention of plenty of people in the right places and it shows that Mr. Crabtree he is not in charge. Still a ways to go but for now we back in gear and headed in the right direction


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I fish state waters that absolutely hold snapper. The entire coast isn't like Galveston. I've caught 10 lb fish, 5 miles off the beach down here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Then tell us, how many days did you fish last year, just during the summer , Monday thru Thursday only.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

8 or 9. The deal is, I go when i can go. The weather doesn't know when a weekend is. 

I was simply pointing out that the state did not completely preserve the state water fishery. As a matter of fact, they have essentially allowed the feds to make a recommendation on the state fishery. 

That's a problem. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

Do the other states get fall State snappers too or just us?


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Good job getting us back in the deep water , would much rather have grouper, ling, dolphin , oceanliners , etc stealing our baits than sting rays ,hard heads , and babysnapper ,bullreds and stuff found in shallow waters


----------



## Mahisnatcher05 (Aug 16, 2013)

So who's weathering the predicted 4fters for the first day of snapper season?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Might ride out on Friday from Freeport and take a look see. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

That's a fact jack......a bluff for sure

Sent from my C6730 using Tapatalk


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Kudos to TPWD. Got a call from them today to make sure *we all are aware *that each of the Gulf State Directors went to bat for Texas behind the scenes. It wasnt just Texas being Texas and TPWD was very appreciative of the other states strongly getting behind us to support the State's fall season.

I say good job to all and EVERYONE recognizes this to be a temporary measure only. There are still proposals in Congress for more permenant repairs.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

briggss1 said:


> Kudos to TPWD. Got a call from them today to make sure *we all are aware *that each of the Gulf State Directors went to bat for Texas behind the scenes. It wasnt just Texas being Texas and TPWD was very appreciative of the other states strongly getting behind us to support the State's fall season.
> 
> I say good job to all and EVERYONE recognizes this to be a temporary measure only. There are still proposals in Congress for more permenant repairs.


I got a call from Washington yesterday in regards to an email from one of Webers staffers. They just wanted to inform me of the extended season. I guess they were looking for a pat on the back but I wasn't falling for it. Like he was on our side now or something....lol


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*fishable days chart*

this is our "season"......summer days...July / August best at 28 days........75 total for the year


----------



## Capt Buff (Aug 27, 2011)

*I Like It*

In my view, this is an appropriate and welcome action. This gives us all the opportunity to stop and catch two snapper every time we go out into the gulf on any weekend. I don't know about others, but I don't need to keep four snappers every weekend day I fish. I am happy with two nice snappers every time, and, over the course of the summer, I will have all the fillets I need.


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Momma's Worry said:


> this is our "season"......summer days...July / August best at 28 days........75 total for the year


Would be interesting to see this same type of analysis just using Friday - Sunday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

donf said:


> Here's how this happened. With congressional support, Roy Crabtree, the federal teat sucker, got either smooth run over by Earl Campbell or end run by Tony Dorsett and was taken out of the loop by the good guys going direct to the Dept of Commerce, who NOAA reports to.
> Sheer Brilliance.
> .


that's EXACTLY how that happened...
snookered


----------



## capt ryan (Jun 19, 2012)

My hope is this is not a step in the direction of the Feds taking control, but the Feds working with the States, a step in the direction of STATE control. It would be a good exit strategy for the Feds and an opportunity to save face. 

The issue with Fed control is you can't regulate the same way for all 5 States in the gulf, the waters are vastly different. The only logical solution is to let States regulate, and even then each state may have to section it off. I recently fished out of Venice, LA, we were in 200+ water in less than 9mi out ("State Waters"). From what I saw/heard State waters there get fished a lot. I am not 100% but I am pretty sure they don't have a year-round season. We didn't even limit both days (I caught my limit of course, being from Texas and all...lol, certainly nothing extraordinary). Out of Freeport or Galveston, to fish in 200' water, snapper are so thick you can catch them with a bare hook (i.e. "vastly different"). So if I am taking data in Venice, LA and make assumptions and try to extrapolate data I could see where you could make the data look like a huge catch/harvest across the Gulf. Surely the Feds are not that naive and as a licensed engineer I can say this could never be considered to be "best practice" and legitimate, simply a way to skew data. This country is great because our forefathers recognized that many, many things are better regulated at the state and local level. There will always be lobbying and possibly even some corruption and guys/gals like Crabtree and Comey get in there and think they know better than everyone else (and they could be good men and women with good and honorable intentions) but over-stepping their authority is obviously not the right answer. Either they are on the side of the Lobbyist or they think they can outsmart the Lobbyist and in the end just make the situation worse. Believe in "The People" at the local level, let the system work, State Regulations is the most efficient and effective way to maintain proper levels of all marine species off their respective coasts.

One last note I didn't see mentioned but see some discussion about catch/harvest totals. I understand the trade off for MORE Fed water days is an EVEN trade for LESS Sate water days (i.e. total harvest is the same either way according to Feds). The Feds are stating that Recs bring in BIG State water numbers Mon-Thu (and that could be true in other States). We all know better in Texas, but I say let the Feds live and die by their own sword (i.e. bad data) and call it the same catch/harvest amount for 2017. If they come back and say the catch/harvest was more in 2017 then they will be admitting their data was wrong all along, digging themselves an even deeper hole at a time when the magnifying glass is now on them.

I am just thankful that I will now be able to take my 9-yr old boy out several times this summer to teach him the wonders of the ocean and enjoy offshore fishing.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

Txfishman said:


> The charter for hire (guides) have a 49 day season. Head/party boats operate off of an IFQ, they have been gifted their slice of the pie, not too dissimilar to the commercials.
> 
> I believe there are four sectors that fish the TAC, commercials, party boats, charter for hire and then the pure recs.
> 
> I can not find the slide from Monday's presentation, but I think Robin indicated that this one year one time deal affects only the pure recs. Might be able to find it on the webinar.


The headboat IFQ was a trial period. With the sector separation and 49 day season they fish the same days as the other CFH. They do not have the IFQ any longer.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Get'er Wet said:


> Might ride out on Friday from Freeport and take a look see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind me asking what app that pic is from ? Thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Momma's Worry said:


> this is our "season"......summer days...July / August best at 28 days........75 total for the year


Problem is the boys east of us have more fishable days and they combine the 5 states together. But this seems about right for sure and I bet most are Mon-Thu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Aggie 35 (Dec 20, 2011)

I asked the question on the webinar about how can the feds consider our state water snapper catch for determining the federal season days. Aren't these two separate fisheries? The answer- Under the magnusen stevenson act the fishery is considered ONE biological body not divided by state or federal water lines hence the ability for Feds to use state water catch against our Federal..SOOOOO now my question is -since we have these extended fed/state days but must give up our weekdays in state, what makes anybody think the feds will not count this and declare that we have overfished during this time and caught our limit for the rest of the year (in state water which they use to determine the following years federal season) and reopen the state water fishing in the fall? Not only that, what are the consequences for 2018? They say this is a one time deal, which may be but there will be consequences.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sea Aggie 35 said:


> I asked the question on the webinar about how can the feds consider our state water snapper catch for determining the federal season days. Aren't these two separate fisheries? The answer- Under the magnusen stevenson act the fishery is considered ONE biological body not divided by state or federal water lines hence the ability for Feds to use state water catch against our Federal..SOOOOO now my question is -since we have these extended fed/state days but must give up our weekdays in state, what makes anybody think the feds will not count this and declare that we have overfished during this time and caught our limit for the rest of the year (in state water which they use to determine the following years federal season) and reopen the state water fishing in the fall? Not only that, what are the consequences for 2018? They say this is a one time deal, which may be but there will be consequences.


 With a 0-1 day season next year what did we really have to lose? It sounded like during the webinar TPWD is anticipating major changes for red snapper management for next year. The fact this deal was brokered by the states and the commerce secretary leaving NOAA out of the loop is a step in right direction.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

deano77511 said:


> Mind me asking what app that pic is from ? Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like Fish Weather


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Looks like Fish Weather


Or Wind Alert


----------



## Sea Aggie 35 (Dec 20, 2011)

I truly hope that is the case and that this is a step in the right direction for more state control. I'm all for that!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

deano77511 said:


> Mind me asking what app that pic is from ? Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wind Alert.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

in 30yrs of fishing this area (galveston, Freeport) my total state water snapper total is probably less than 10 fish.. I may be wrong but I dont think many of us that fish the upper texas coast catch state water snapper either..

I do know there are a few with super secret spots that catch some in state waters but probably not enough to make a dent in the quota..


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

deano77511 said:


> Mind me asking what app that pic is from ? Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's FishWeather. Their site is pretty good too, I like they have an inshore (~30NM) forecast as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Off Galveston, in 50 years, I may have caught 10 in state waters, and none big enough to ice.


----------



## littlebryan (May 19, 2016)

Just so I understand, will someone make it clear...is state water open on the weekends and just closed during the weekdays?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

littlebryan said:


> Just so I understand, will someone make it clear...is state water open on the weekends and just closed during the weekdays?


That is correct. State and Fed waters are open on the weekends. Same rules apply as they did during the typical snapper season.

Everything is closed during the week.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

And, only 2 fish per person while in Federal waters. If you have caught your two fish per person, and you have a State water spot, and you catch two more in state waters, you can bring back 4 per person. 
Don't be out in Federal waters with more than two fish per person.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Watch Kennedy bash NOAA to the sec of commerce- hilarious


----------



## littlebryan (May 19, 2016)

That Reindeer comment was right on!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> Watch Kennedy bash NOAA to the sec of commerce- hilarious












Relentless


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Yeah*



TXFishin said:


> Relentless


This 
:texasflag


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

It's a start, a move in the right direction. States need to manage both sectors.
Commercial entitlements should be cancelled by the federal government and handed over to the states. Then people who actually fish the quota would buy it from the states instead of the Lords so anyone possessing a commercial license would be eligible to buy quota.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

samh said:


> It's a start, a move in the right direction. States need to manage both sectors.
> Commercial entitlements should be cancelled by the federal government and handed over to the states. Then people who actually fish the quota would buy it from the states instead of the Lords so anyone possessing a commercial license would be eligible to buy quota.


X2.

Thanks for picking this up saltaholic. Secretary Ross is right and effectively announced two key steps towards righting this ship. Near term corrections will require a reshape of the council leadership. Permenant corrections to get this to the states will require MSA to be rewritten...and that will be a battle royale and expensive. We are going to need all hands and pockets on deck for the 501c. We will need many volunteers who can contribute their time and voices, and we will need our more financially potent allies to ante the cash and networks of cash.

What Ross did not say that is really going to be important is an urgent change in the administrative leadership at the council. Crabtree, Emily, et al must find a new line of work.


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like Mike Jennings and the CFA is at it already, along with PEW, protesting this season extension. Got this from a commercial fishing advocacy group. 
http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/20...new-snapper-season-will-hurt-species-recovery


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

silentpardner said:


> Looks like Mike Jennings and the CFA is at it already, along with PEW, protesting this season extension. Got this from a commercial fishing advocacy group.
> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/20...new-snapper-season-will-hurt-species-recovery


 Let's hope Mr. Ross can see through the EDF rhetoric spewed by the bought and paid for mouth pieces like Jennings and the rest of the CFA membership. They sure didn't offer up their 49 day season to help the species recover and wouldn't be saying a peep if they were included in this extended season. In their minds those fish belong to them and their cronies down at Katie's Seafood. Hopefully they'll manage to step on their own necks and continue to aggravate some very important people.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

What's needed is an investigation into the fraud perpetrated on the American People here by the EDF shills which has caused untold damage to our coastal communities. This includes some people in the Gulf Council and NMFS in addition to the usual EDF puppet groups and those people need to be held accountable to the highest degree that the law allows.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The extra days were given to us using the over inflated data on state water catches that was fabricated to stop our fed season. Feds say we catch too many fish in state water so we only get 3 days in fed water. So the states spun that around on them saying let's trade weekdays in state water for some weekends in fed water...... it's brilliant and arguing it only proves noaa has bogus data and should be fired. It also proves all the false claims by cfa etc were not correct either.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> The extra days were given to us using the over inflated data on state water catches that was fabricated to stop our fed season. Feds say we catch too many fish in state water so we only get 3 days in fed water. So the states spun that around on them saying let's trade weekdays in state water for some weekends in fed water...... it's brilliant and arguing it only proves noaa has bogus data and should be fired. It also proves all the false claims by cfa etc were not correct either.


81% snapper harvest in state waters is laughable....


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

TXFishin said:


> Relentless


It ain't cool bein no jive turkey this close to thanksgivin. And JLC is hot in that movie!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry but those comments from the CFA and PEW group just ****** me off even more. They get 40plus days to make money compared to our three days to just fish(before the extension). True recs get an extension and now they want to complain about it??????


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Fish Now*

*Just Be ready for the Fight to come. Next Season 2018 could be (0) Day's if we don't get a better way to count what's being caught . It's good to see some many on the same page now. :work:Tom, Steve, John and countless others working behind the scenes.. I know for sure the Boat & Motor Industry is working hard to .. *


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

silentpardner said:


> Looks like Mike Jennings and the CFA is at it already, along with PEW, protesting this season extension. Got this from a commercial fishing advocacy group.
> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/20...new-snapper-season-will-hurt-species-recovery


I think ole Cowboy (Jennings) had better be careful who's team he's playing for....while his statement was basically fine, his new BFF, Holly Binns, is a little more radical....check this out....(talking about the M-S act a couple years ago, from the PEW website here at http://www-aws.pewtrusts.org/en/abo...nt-on-the-fishery-conservation-transition-act)

The statement of Holly Binns:
â€œThis legislation could stall a lot of carefully crafted plans to rebuild imperiled fish populations in the southeast, including South Atlantic red snapper. It would allow overfishing of one of the region's most severely depleted species to continue for another five years. 
â€œThis bill undermines the plan that federal fishery managers approved in June to put this species on the road to recovery. *Red snapper are at 3 percent of healthy population levels and they may not survive* without the protections scientists recommended. The red snapper recovery is on the right track, but this could deliver a serious setback.â€

talk about some serious math and science issues....where the heck did THAT number come from? these are the people that have the ears of the fisheries managers...."may not survive"? SERIOUSLY??????!!!!!! LIKE THEY'RE GOING TO GO EXTINCT????!!!!! 3% ????!!!!!!

suddenly feel like I'm in one of those PETA commercials (cue Sarah McLaughlin)
snookered


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

It really amazes me how bad someone will lie for money...... these guys will do whatever it takes to keep that EDF money coming in. 

I really hope when the states takeover the CFA boys are stuck in their separate sector with Nmfs still running it along with the comms.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Watch Kennedy bash NOAA to the sec of commerce- hilarious


Loved it. Glad to see the politicians taking it to them and going above the NOAA.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

The statement of Holly Binns:
â€œThis legislation could stall a lot of carefully crafted plans to rebuild imperiled fish populations in the southeast, including South Atlantic red snapper. It would allow overfishing of one of the region's most severely depleted species to continue for another five years. 
â€œThis bill undermines the plan that federal fishery managers approved in June to put this species on the road to recovery. *Red snapper are at 3 percent of healthy population levels and they may not survive* without the protections scientists recommended. The red snapper recovery is on the right track, but this could deliver a serious setback.â€

the recovery year is projected to be 2032 only if the Rec's are taken down to nothing ......


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> Watch Kennedy bash NOAA to the sec of commerce- hilarious


No one has mentioned the elephant in the room here; Senator Kenedy was talking to THE Secretary of the Department of Commerce, Wilbur Ross!!!!!! he IS the head of NOAA and NMFS!!! and in his response, Wilbur was spouting the status quo rhetoric of "we must adhere to Magnusen-Stevens" and "the councils represent the states and we need to work through them"....

he's basically a shill himself, and while I applaud Senator Kennedy for his words, it appeared that they were falling on deaf ears, the head cheese himself....
snookered


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Momma's Worry said:


> The statement of Holly Binns:
> â€œThis legislation could stall a lot of carefully crafted plans to rebuild imperiled fish populations in the southeast, including South Atlantic red snapper. It would allow overfishing of one of the region's most severely depleted species to continue for another five years.
> â€œThis bill undermines the plan that federal fishery managers approved in June to put this species on the road to recovery. *Red snapper are at 3 percent of healthy population levels and they may not survive* without the protections scientists recommended. The red snapper recovery is on the right track, but this could deliver a serious setback.â€
> 
> the recovery year is projected to be 2032 only if the Rec's are taken down to nothing ......


Well gosh if there are so few fish then why are comms fishing 365. This species status must be changed to a game fish to prevent over fishing and depleting the stock.

I bet the comms have been making contribution to her charity.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Momma's Worry said:


> The statement of Holly Binns:
> â€œThis legislation could stall a lot of carefully crafted plans to rebuild imperiled fish populations in the southeast, including *South Atlantic* red snapper. It would allow overfishing of one of the region's most severely depleted species to continue for another five years.
> â€œThis bill undermines the plan that federal fishery managers approved in June to put this species on the road to recovery. *Red snapper are at 3 percent of healthy population levels and they may not survive* without the protections scientists recommended. The red snapper recovery is on the right track, but this could deliver a serious setback.â€
> 
> the recovery year is projected to be 2032 only if the Rec's are taken down to nothing ......


She is talking about Atlantic snapper at 3% not GOM.

The elephant in the room is the EDF and their lawyers. There will be a suit filed soon.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Charlie in TX said:


> She is talking about Atlantic snapper at 3% not GOM.
> 
> The elephant in the room is the EDF and their lawyers. There will be a suit filed soon.


I think it would be in their best interest to keep quite. IF the fishery is in such a bad shape then commercial fishing will need to be reduced and game fish status should be considered. Apparently the politicians are feeling the heat now so EDF and the comms can not continue to kick the recs in the nuts. Without putting their ill-gotten IFQ's on the chopping block.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Word on the street is that the Charter Fishermans Association/Environmental Defense Fund's attorneys filed a lawsuit yesterday about our 39 day snapper season - they simply do not want us fishing out there since they actually believe that THEY "own" OUR fish. Scott Hickman of Circle H Charters was reportedly the front person for EDF that filed the lawsuit in the name of The Charter Fishermans Association (one of many front groups for The Environmental Defense Fund).

I think they will come to regret this lawsuit, as this is the last straw and will trigger many unforeseen consequences for their scam called Catch Shares.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Sanpper Wars.......2017*



hilton said:


> Word on the street is that the Charter Fishermans Association/Environmental Defense Fund's attorneys filed a lawsuit yesterday about our 39 day snapper season - they simply do not want us fishing out there since they actually believe that THEY "own" OUR fish. Scott Hickman of Circle H Charters was reportedly the front person for EDF that filed the lawsuit in the name of The Charter Fishermans Association (one of many front groups for The Environmental Defense Fund).
> 
> I think they will come to regret this lawsuit, as this is the last straw and will trigger many unforeseen consequences for their scam called Catch Shares.


I was expecting a filing on behalf of the comm's to stop this 39 day extension the day it was approved by Commerce/States ....
BRING IT ON.....


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The lawsuit will fail- remember we got extra days by using bogus state water catch data provided by EDF clowns to trade for fed days..... the closure in state water according to them gives us weekends in fed water. So what can they possibly sue for?? Access? Now they want to be "recs" again and fish with us? Sorry amigos your precious amendment 40 ruined that idea. 

Great to see them squirming


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

You have a snake's belly then under that Hickman and the rest of the CFA. Watch Those clowns are going to trying to reinstate the same sunset clause they pushed to have extended. I Hope whichever judge this lands in front of throws it out and I hope they really **** off Wilbur Ross in the process.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Scott Hickman, Mike Jennings, Shane Cantrell, et al all think they are so much smarter than the rest of us "low information" guys, supported by the hundreds of thousands of EDF $$$ and attorneys to eliminate recreational fishing as we know it. 

They are so drunk on all the EDF koolaid and can't see how ridiculous their actions have become. History will not be kind to these traitors.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Drunk on EDF money. Its easy to be a genious when you have hundreds of millions in the bank with no recourse on how its spent, free access to a powerful lobby, and then having tbat money and lobby pursue you. Yea, real "geniuses they are...."

We on the other hand are doing this from start without billionaires' money to spend as we see fit. We....means all of us. They picked the fight and now we fight back. Only option for us is to win. I will relish the days when these clowns are stripped of their covers and left naked back in the very communities they spurned. Shame has no boundaries I assure you!


----------



## Sea Aggie 35 (Dec 20, 2011)

What's sad is years ago I remember Mike Jennings fighting for recreational before the recreational sector was split. I remember a time when he took his charters out from Bridge Bait, brought them back to that dock and was a part of the recreational. I remember people with their own boats telling those without boats to charter him. The people that helped build his business are now the people and businesses that he is hurting. 
I don't understand the reasoning for the separation just because some recreational do not own boats. They are still recreational private fishermen just as well as someone who owns their own boat. The non-boat owners should have the same amount of days as the private boat owners and vice versa. Boat owners should not be made to hire a charter just to have a longer fishing season. We put enough money in our own boats to go out when it is convenient for us-there's no way I'm going to put money into theirs.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Edf bs*

http://www.edf.org/media/back-room-deal-red-snapper-bad-fishing-and-fishery-recovery


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

ccrocker1313 said:


> http://www.edf.org/media/back-room-deal-red-snapper-bad-fishing-and-fishery-recovery


Lost me at "Statement from Charter Fishermanâ€™s Association and Environmental Defense Fund".


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretend like nothing has changed.

Keep the heat on our elected officals.


----------



## daiwafan25 (Aug 8, 2013)

I remember a time about 4 months ago I posted the idea that they should be at the MINIMUM splitting their quota ALL charter for hire...50/50 between rec and comm to adhere to covering their DUAL interests in the market being that YES they do cover recreational anglers but are also a for profit entity...I took a lot of heat specifically from Jargon Jarvis and a few others...bet they wish they listened more now...I even put it on the scoping documents and took **** for it.....I think that was after I spent 40 hours breaking down data tables that have mysteriously disappeared from the websites now via old emily....Good times....


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

ccrocker1313 said:


> http://www.edf.org/media/back-room-deal-red-snapper-bad-fishing-and-fishery-recovery


â€œThe current system is failing private anglers and they deserve a fix.* It has to be done in a way that gives them more flexible access while still adhering to science-based catch limits - like we have done in the charter for-hire component.* However, the best information we have on this 39 day reopening shows it could lead to more than 7 million pounds of overfishing, which will almost certainly shut down our fishing businesses next year, lead to less fishing access for our customers and damage the work *we* have done to rebuild this population of fish.â€

Mike Jennings, President, Charter Fishermanâ€™s Association

First, "we" includes *ALL* recreational fishermen - *WE* sacrificed our season days/access to rebuild the red snapper population to where it is today.

Secondly, I don't know why they would separate The Environmental Defense Fund and The Charter Fishermans Association - *THEY ARE ONE AND THE SAME.*

What have they done to give them more "flexibility" other than steal days from private rec seasons and give the for-hire sector more days through SECTOR SEPARATION? Really? What gives them more flexibility?

How are they adhering to science-based catch limits? They are still managed by the same flawed data collection system as the rest of us. If a real investigation by an independent third party was done on the for-hire landings last year, we would uncover the real truth and show that the for-hire sector *OVERFISHED* their quota last year enough to shut them down for 2 years. They will be overfishing their quota this year even more since they have less quota and *MORE* fishing days than last year. The federal fisheries management system in place is a *FRAUD*.

Mike Jennings' Cowboy Charters is now running 4 trips per day out of Freeport on his 2 boats. Let's do some math; each boat carries up to 6 passengers who will most probably catch limits of red snapper. 12 fish per trip x 8 pounds (Jennings has bragged that his average is double that) = 96 pounds per trip x 4 trips/day = *18,816 *pounds for Jennings' boats for the 2017 federal season.

However, their *"science-based catch limits"* show that last year Texas charter boats landed *20,063* pounds. _Jennings' boats alone_ have the capability to land almost the *ENTIRE* Texas quota. And this is *SCIENCE-BASED CATCH LIMITS*?

Did I mention that there are *216* other federally permitted boats in Texas? What a joke.

This will be in front of every Congressman before the end of the month just to show how these clowns are deceiving the American People for their own profit and they don't care if it destroys recreational fishing as we know it in the process. It's indefensible, yet they think *WE* are the stupid ones.

*WE* will probably put up a billboard or 2 as well.

Remember, Capt. Jennings is using the hundreds of thousands of dollars from The Environmental Defense Fund to use against every recreational fishermen, not only in Texas, but across the Gulf just so *HE* can enjoy profits made from taking up to 24 people PER 49 DAYS this year fishing for red snapper.

And *WE* are going to "damage the work *WE* have done to rebuild this population of fish in our 39 days this year?


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Where do I send money to put up billboards?


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Freedom2Fish. Well said Tom! I will get some info up by tomorrow.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Billboards are a must!! I surely hope we overfish enough that the charter boats lose their season next year and are forced to work with us for resolution or become part of the commercial sector. 

State management is on the way!!

Still hard to believe these guys are in bed with the EDF!!! Wow might as well surrender your guns too and start driving electric cars...


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

hilton said:


> Scott Hickman, Mike Jennings, Shane Cantrell, et al all think they are so much smarter than the rest of us "low information" guys, supported by the hundreds of thousands of EDF $$$ and attorneys to eliminate recreational fishing as we know it.
> 
> They are so drunk on all the EDF koolaid and can't see how ridiculous their actions have become. History will not be kind to these traitors.


Scott Hickman is a POS. Was having a nice conversation with him via his Facebook page- least I thought it was nice. Now I'm in Facebook band camp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

> "...which will almost certainly shut down our fishing businesses next year..." Mike Jennings


 I am thinkin' Mikey is finally seeing what he, and his commercial "buddys" have brought on...he would have to be BLIND not to...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing the red snapper "fishing business" shut down. We don't fish, they don't fish.

If stocks are 3% and facing extinction (LoL) no way should we allow them to be harvested by massive commercial operations. Right?


----------



## moodymarlin (Apr 16, 2012)

Chase This! said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the red snapper "fishing business" shut down. We don't fish, they don't fish.
> 
> If stocks are 3% and facing extinction (LoL) no way should we allow them to be harvested by massive commercial operations. Right?


Agree!

Best solution long term is to get "gamefish" designation for Snapper. Maybe a strategic partnership with Johnny Morris.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

moodymarlin said:


> Agree!
> 
> Best solution long term is to get "gamefish" designation for Snapper. Maybe a strategic partnership with Johnny Morris.


Johnny Morris and the owner of Maverick boats put together a huge study on this.

http://asafishing.org/uploads/Marine_Visioning_Report_January_2014.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Very nice read. FYI- Maverick is also Pathfinder boats/Hewes


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The CFA goons complaining about back room deals, I've heard it all now. I know they read this website come on Scott and Mike let's hear what the EDF allows you to say.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

F both of those guys. The fact that people are getting aligned with this demand for data in the recreational sector is playing into their game. 

They make a living off the resource. They should have to pay for the quotas they get and prove they are staying within that quota. If ANY group out there tried to prove our fight by forcing to count every God **** fish brought aboard a boat, they are simply deluded. This should be a public resource. We pay taxes. We fund NOAA. This is all about money, just like a buddy mentioned to me today, NOAA falls under the depapartment of commerce. Interesting indeed. 

Dozens of other species in the bay and gulf that are chased and caught by sportsman, but red snapper must be counted individually? F that. What's wrong with some of you playing their game? Suggesting tags? Mandatory reporting? There is no other fish that falls under these guidelines. 

Now, these commercial guys have easy pickins offshore. Shut us all down and force charters to buy a $22,000 permit, and it allows them to reduce the pressure, and make their job ridiculously easy. 

Less fuel, less days on the water so they can get their quotas sold, and people are bickering on the best way for recreational fisherman to count and report all snappers. 

Insanity. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

$23/lb for wild caught RS fillet and $10/lb for whole at my local HEB
That's what they are fighting for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

darthwader2000 said:


> Scott Hickman is a POS. Was having a nice conversation with him via his Facebook page- least I thought it was nice. Now I'm in Facebook band camp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, he doesn't play well with others...thought I was having a nice exchange with him on the Facebooks one time too, next thing I know he's posting my personal cell phone number, name of my business I work for, groups I volunteer for, etc...

like a scorned teenager when faced with a little logic from the other side....
snookered


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Snookered said:


> no, he doesn't play well with others...thought I was having a nice exchange with him on the Facebooks one time too, next thing I know he's posting my personal cell phone number, name of my business I work for, groups I volunteer for, etc...
> 
> like a scorned teenager when faced with a little logic from the other side....
> 
> snookered


Here is his
GYB
A dock. Slip 32. 
281 535 1930.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

darthwader2000 said:


> Here is his
> GYB
> A dock. Slip 32.
> 281 535 1930.
> ...


Don't stoop to his level.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Bozo said:


> Don't stoop to his level.


no, exactly, no reason for that....
snookered


----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

I noticed that these guys are 'pros' for different outdoors related business. Scott Hickman comes up on the Arctic Shield website. Perhaps as a group we could put pressure on their sponsors as well? I sure as hell won't buy a product from a company that supports a bedmate of the EDF. He also lists himself as being affiliated with the CCA....surely they know about his shenanigans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's a good read

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=10997


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Good article, shows you some of the mentality we are dealing with.

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/conflicts-interest-plague-fishery-councils


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> Good article, shows you some of the mentality we are dealing with.
> 
> http://www.sportfishingmag.com/conflicts-interest-plague-fishery-councils


great read... thanks for posting


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

That needs its own thread I will post it


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

trapper67 said:


> great read... thanks for posting


X2

Why can't a lawsuit be built on their positions on the Gulf Council and the lack of compliance to its definitions. All of their votes could be over turned from the word "GO"!


----------

